# main-lining with cfl is it just as effective..



## Angrybeaver (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm attempting a main-lining grow with my 185w cfl set up, nothing special on average got about ounce on previous plants grown in it. So will this technique make any difference! Can't wait to find out enjoyed it so far... Pics are 4 days into flowering after 7 weeks of veg. Feel free to add your cfl experiences!!


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice! Did you do any other training or topping before? How many tops did you usually end up with.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers man! Yeah I would top once and superscrop trying to fill the whole growing space but never had a fully even canopy. So hopefully the level canopy and all growing off this manifold system il really be able to compare!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 8, 2014)

great mainlining beave! really impressive


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers buz.. Hopefully she will produce a nice yield!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 8, 2014)

7 weeks veg was it from bean or clone? dirt or coco? every time I look at your pix im like nyce. on one of my projects in my thread I have a cardboard box setup with cfls, lil mama is so short that im still waiting for a stretch before I can even think about mainlining


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 9, 2014)

7 week's from seed in soil.. Ha cheers!! Nice, well its fun if you have the time to give it ago. Get some pics up on here man!


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 9, 2014)

Angrybeaver said:


> Cheers man! Yeah I would top once and superscrop trying to fill the whole growing space but never had a fully even canopy. So hopefully the level canopy and all growing off this manifold system il really be able to compare!



Yea. The mainlining technique should get you a pretty even canpoy in terms of height, but it also has the added benefit of all fo the colas being MAIN ones given equal 'priority' by the plant unlike traditional lst/topping where the uppermost tops get the biggest flowers. These are all the uppermost tops when you mainline lol I have a tiny 16 top Green Love Potion vegging til each top is is enough for flowering.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah the idea behind it sounds awesome! Just intrigued to see if it works on my set up. Spread the love man lets see some pics!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/777987-2014-rookie-run.html link to my thread but I'll get some exclusive pix up here tonight


----------



## tobinates559 (Mar 10, 2014)

great mainlining man!!! if you don't get a better yield from it you should at least get better nuggets from it


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks good, but I will have to say that a good amount of vermiculite goes a long way as far as aeration. just something to maybe try.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 10, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/777987-2014-rookie-run.html link to my thread but I'll get some exclusive pix up here tonight


That setup looks sweeeet! Nice growing man!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 10, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> great mainlining man!!! if you don't get a better yield from it you should at least get better nuggets from it


Yeah that's what I was thinking! 3 week's longer veg than I usually do tho so that should make a bit of difference.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 10, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Looks good, but I will have to say that a good amount of vermiculite goes a long way as far as aeration. just something to maybe try.


Yeah man I'm an avid user of vermiculite and this grow has got quite alot in the soil mix! Love the stuff.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks beave its been a long run, with this tude promo I'm goin to put quit a few seeds to mainline to stuff up the tent



Angrybeaver said:


> That setup looks sweeeet! Nice growing man!


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah okay I couldn't tell what was in the soil. Well done


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 10, 2014)

Does vermiculite make the soil more absorbent or make it drain better? It seems like it would hold water but stay soft enough for roots to grow through. I have a bag laying around I might mix in. So far I mix perlite into every soil blend even if it has some already in it.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 11, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> thanks beave its been a long run, with this tude promo I'm goin to put quit a few seeds to mainline to stuff up the tent


Your plant looks awesome, yeah main-lining with that setup would be some fun shit! Did you get much stretch the first couple weeks with your girl??


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 11, 2014)

4x4 tent stuffed with 4-6 main lined girls topped for 16 HAH! thats dreaming big. well if you're asking about the one thats only 3 weeks old, id say the stretch is just starting. the first two weeks she was moving along slowly 3rd week I topped above the 4th node and all of the shoots below it blew up. shes in a gallon sand pail loving it roots already growing out of it. her stem is thickening up as well. theres 7 cfls and 3 t8 fluros in that cardboard box.

the tent has a 600w just two different projects/emperiments atm


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 11, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Does vermiculite make the soil more absorbent or make it drain better? It seems like it would hold water but stay soft enough for roots to grow through. I have a bag laying around I might mix in. So far I mix perlite into every soil blend even if it has some already in it.


 iv always used it under the impression it creates great aeration in the soil for the roots and better drainage! Not sure if it holds water or not. Mix it in my man it won't harm your soil mix!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 11, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> 4x4 tent stuffed with 4-6 main lined girls topped for 16 HAH! thats dreaming big. well if you're asking about the one thats only 3 weeks old, id say the stretch is just starting. the first two weeks she was moving along slowly 3rd week I topped above the 4th node and all of the shoots below it blew up. shes in a gallon sand pail loving it roots already growing out of it. her stem is thickening up as well. theres 7 cfls and 3 t8 fluros in that cardboard box.
> 
> the tent has a 600w just two different projects/emperiments atm


That would be fucking awesome!! Think of all the big colas in there.. I look forward to seeing that grow. Ok cool just a bit worried mine is stretched that much after the first week hopefully it will later like yours. You've got it sorted!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 11, 2014)

white hairs are starting to form and it's gettin real stinky already! Just need some stretch to fill the space.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 11, 2014)

hey beav how much N you giving that lady? do you have a ppm meter?


----------



## duudical (Mar 11, 2014)

Decided to mainline my THSeeds Sage n'Sour. She looks great:


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 11, 2014)

you guys got me wanting to mainline my broke bitch


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 12, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> hey beav how much N you giving that lady? do you have a ppm meter?


 I don't have a ppm meter so wouldn't be able to tell ya, Iv got a fert that's 777 npk and feed that every other week aswell as watering in bone meal. But nothing special!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 12, 2014)

duudical said:


> Decided to mainline my THSeeds Sage n'Sour. She looks great:
> 
> View attachment 3020387


Hello Duud! cheers for popping in.. You mainlining under cfl?? Keep us posted with updated pics man your at the exciting stage creating the manifold!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 12, 2014)

Cant tell by the lighting but are your leaves really dark? do your tips curl down slightly? and when you smell ya plant does it smell like ammonia or cat piss?

duud your SNS looks good bro


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 12, 2014)

heres two examples of what im asking about 



this is from my last grow


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the pics make the plant look darker than they are and the leaves don't curl down or smell.. Why are these symptoms of N defficiently? She seems alright to me! I love the pic of your last grow looks awesome!!!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 13, 2014)

no what i was talking bout is N toxicity (in our city in our ciiiiiiity, sorry couldnt help myself) between that and root rot is what killed my yield.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 13, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> no what i was talking bout is N toxicity (in our city in our ciiiiiiity, sorry couldnt help myself) between that and root rot is what killed my yield.


took me a seocnd but when I realized what you were talking about in the parentheses I just about died laughing


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 13, 2014)

O shit got me worried now il keep an eye on her! She's starting to stretch nicely now it's getting exciting. Haha nice.. need more people adding pics and input might just be me and you till the end buz ha


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 14, 2014)

All i got to say is Pictures plz. if you post it they will come lol and yeah SOAD is the shit

[video=youtube;64FrYGRrKVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64FrYGRrKVY[/video]


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 16, 2014)

Update of flower day 13.. Things still looking good the stretch is happening slowly but I'm happy so far! Guna thin out the big fan leaves at the end of next week!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 16, 2014)

yeah i procrastinate on the defo too


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 18, 2014)

fuck!!! Just noticed my timer has been knocked and the lights have been on for 14 hours and come back on for half an hour after an hour of darkness!! Ahhh fuck sake.. Would explain the slow growth, hopefully doesn't get me a hermie!


----------



## Aries777baxwar (Mar 21, 2014)

Angry beaver how long did it take you to master that main line method


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 24, 2014)

This is my first attempt so pretty quickly I suppose, it's nit to tricky if your thinking of giving it ago!!


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 26, 2014)

i must say it can be tricky with gettin a good coverage of light but yh it works cool


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 27, 2014)

That looks fucking awesome man!! il put an updated photo up next week! How many cfls yours using??


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 27, 2014)

That run was just a 125w dual spectrum lol


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice!! What did she yield man??


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 28, 2014)

like 3 and 3/4 zips lol she was only 16" tall lol


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 28, 2014)

here's a few i couldnt find yesterday lol.
the colours i got where totally unexpected lol gorgeous though
this 1 was bout 2 weeks befor chop


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 29, 2014)

That is bloody awesome! Exactly what I wanted to see to know if it was possible! Great work man that is some awesome growing!!!!


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheers bro


----------



## bucketjack (Jan 26, 2016)

Angrybeaver said:


> That is bloody awesome! Exactly what I wanted to see to know if it was possible! Great work man that is some awesome growing!!!!


I know this is oldish, but im looking into doing a 1 plant cfl grow, mainlining, and using 6x 30w cfl's 180w total 
so its basicaly exactly the same as your grow.

Just wondered how it all turnt out? what was your dried yield etc? what did you grow in too?


----------

